# Horse Dares :D !!!!



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay everyone watch the video and if you want to dare me to do something comment on the video on youtube not on here ok but let me know if you have commented


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

awsome! *clicks subscribe* i left a dare for you!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks  I will check it out now


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I dare you to do this:



I'm pretty sure you'd have to be baking in the hot prairie sun as long as we have to do something so stupid though.

Our next dare is to race each other bareback and backwards and whoever falls off first loses. What fun are dares if they're not dangerous?! :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I dare you to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha...now that (bareback dare) sounds mighty interesting! Lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Left ya one!:

*drum roll please* Teach your horse to bow!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys I will have a look at the video you posted when I get time and try it too


----------

